# IP Scramblers - safe to dowload?



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 6, 2011)

Are there safe options available for download?

and no, I do not want to setup sock accounts on USMB.


----------



## Liability (Jul 6, 2011)

I am no computer geek, but does anybody really believe in "IP Scramblers?"

Leprechauns, maybe.

IP Scramblers?  Nyet.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 6, 2011)

Point taken, which is sort of why I am asking the question.


----------



## Liability (Jul 6, 2011)

One might want to consider (instead) a VPN.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 6, 2011)

Doesn't a VPN require authentication? All I want to do is watch HULU while on the road.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 6, 2011)

anonymouse.org


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 6, 2011)

Everything is safe to download.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 6, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Everything is safe to download.



funny!


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 6, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> anonymouse.org



thank you. i can access the site, however the videos won't stream.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 7, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Are there safe options available for download?
> 
> and no, I do not want to setup sock accounts on USMB.



There are a few. 

I use Tor (https://www.torproject.org/[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE7Spq8zfpc"][/ame]) if I need to change my IP. You can install if as an addon in Firefox.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Are there safe options available for download?
> 
> and no, I do not want to setup sock accounts on USMB.



I don't have to download anything, mine's manual.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 7, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> > Are there safe options available for download?
> ...



^^^^ This.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 7, 2011)

Saweet tool.  Thank you.

Not compatible with flash, so not helping me for initial need, but useful nonetheless.

Gracias.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 7, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Saweet tool.  Thank you.
> 
> Not compatible with flash, so not helping me for initial need, but useful nonetheless.
> 
> Gracias.



Tor disables Flash by default. You can change that setting, but doing so effectively disables Tor's IP spoofing, which probably will not work. You might want to use a VPN if your primary goal is to watch videos. I use Cyberghost to watch BBC shows in the US.

Download for free and surf anonymous | CyberGhost VPN


----------



## waltky (Jul 7, 2011)

Quantum wrote: _I use Tor (https://www.torproject.org/)_

Got a Page not Found error.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 7, 2011)

waltky said:


> Quantum wrote: _I use Tor (https://www.torproject.org/)_
> 
> Got a Page not Found error.



Don't know what to tell you, it is still there.


----------



## waltky (Jul 8, 2011)

If one is using Tor or CyberGhost...

... would there still be a need for a firewall...

... or do these programs replace the need for a firewall?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 8, 2011)

waltky said:


> If one is using Tor or CyberGhost...
> 
> ... would there still be a need for a firewall...
> 
> ... or do these programs replace the need for a firewall?



Tor and Cyberghost do not protect your computer. What they do is make it look like your computer is someplace else by changing you IP.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 8, 2011)

waltky - remove the final backslash from the url

Tor Project: Anonymity Online


----------



## waltky (Jul 8, 2011)

Quantum wrote: _Tor and Cyberghost do not protect your computer. What they do is make it look like your computer is someplace else by changing you IP._

Sounds like a good way to fool hackers since they can't find where ya really at.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 8, 2011)

The key is to change your MAC address & that will change your ISP's IP address.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 8, 2011)

There are many proxy servers to choose from.
When downloading P2P stuff I use Peer Block or Peer Guardian


----------

